# Happy birthday!



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

A day late but that’s ok. Chief turned 6 yesterday! Crazy how fast time flies, it feels like just yesterday he joined the family as an 18 month old pup. He’s nicknamed “The Best Dog in the World” for good reason, he really is amazing and the definition of the German Shepherd breed. Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Chief!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Happy B-Day handsome Chief!


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Awe happy happy 🎂 🥳


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

If you guys can’t tell his favorite place is the couch


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Looks like the human needs a couch. Maybe on your birthday LOL
He looks rather comfy good puppers


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Happy birthday big guy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy Birthday handsome boy!!!!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Happy birthday ' Best dog in the world ' 🌎 Chief


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy birthday handsome Chief!

Evidenc proven, couch is for dogs


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Happy Birthday, Handsome!!! Love how he has his own pillow on the couch as well.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Chief!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Aww gotta love the airplane ears! He looks so happy and comfortable!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Happy Belated Birthday handsome.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday, Chief!


----------

